#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-16
<ti_tux> Bonjour à tous/toutes
<ti_tux> concernant les descriptions de paquets, la traduction se passe sur launchpad
<ti_tux> mais est il possible de télécharger les chaines à traduire pour les traduire hors ligne ?
<ti_tux> et pour éviter les nombreux timeout error sur lp...
<YoBoY> pour les télécharger pas de soucis, pour les uploader par contre faut être relecteur, et pour des trucs aussi gros c'est pas du tout recommandé, donc on est coincé…
<YoBoY> et sinon oui, les timeout c'est juste inadmissible que ça traine depuis aussi longtemps
<ti_tux> ok bon tanpis merci
<cqfd93> hello teolemon!
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> tu as fait un upload ce soir ?
<teolemon> j"ai une date de modif vers 21h
<teolemon> du coup j'ai peur d'écraser des trucs
<cqfd93> pas d'upload, j'ai juste fait quelques traductions auto à la main mais dans l'après-midi
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> je balance des améliorations universe
<teolemon> alors
<cqfd93> pas de problème, vas-y !
<cqfd93> t'as vu, universe et main n'ont plus le même nombre de chaines dans les vrais et les auto
<teolemon> arf
<teolemon> à tt les coups un import de debian
<teolemon> des paquets naissent et meurent chaque semaine
<teolemon> donc ça va dériver progressivement
<teolemon> on devrait parler de quelques chaines par semaine
<teolemon> pas plus
<teolemon> 14 chaines en l'occurence
<cqfd93> 30 dans universe, 40 dans main
<teolemon> ah oui
<teolemon> je compte au global
<teolemon> je dirais qu'on en est pas à 40 chaines pres
<teolemon> mais on pourrait extraire les nouvelles chaines à partir de la révision
<teolemon> les nouliner
<teolemon> mouliner
<teolemon> les ajouter au template factice
<teolemon> ajouter les traductions dans le projet factice
<teolemon> mais pour 40 chaines
<teolemon> mmmm
<teolemon> j'attendrais un petit peu
<cqfd93> il faut déjà réussir à trier et extraire les nouvelles chaines
<teolemon> ça devrait être bon
<teolemon> nié
<teolemon> c'est simple atta
<teolemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-pot-raring/revision/7
<cqfd93> t'en as fait quelque chose ?
<teolemon> non pas pour le moment
<teolemon> il n'y a pas le feu au lac
<teolemon> je regarde les résultats de l'import
<cqfd93> ok
 * cqfd93 tombede sommeil
<cqfd93> donc bonne nuit et à plus
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-17
<Shepard_> Bonsoir
<hugoroyd> Hello, je suis arrivé ici par http://lite.framapad.org/p/GnomeDescriptions
<teolemon> hello hugoroyd :-)
<hugoroyd> J'ai pas eu le temps de regarder aujourd'hui. D'ailleurs ça fait tellement lo temps que je n'ai pas utilisé launchpad
<hugoroyd> Question bête : ça remonte comment chez debian? Ils traduisent pas de leur côté aussi?
<teolemon> en théorie il est possible de traduire côté Debian
<teolemon> sur le français, ça ne bouge pas beaucoup
<teolemon> pour la remontée, ça va se faire via un script d'import côté Debian
<teolemon> nouvelle méthode pour main et multiverse
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmZ-7cB-sMWOdERRZ3RNUmpzelpkVmJDbnlncUFUSEE#gid=6
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-18
<teolemon> bonne nouvelle !
<teolemon> nightmonkey remarche
<teolemon> il a été modifié
<teolemon> et désormais, vous pouvez chercher et traduire simplement votre paquet préféré
<teolemon> une seule adresse à retenir: nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=raring&language=fr&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=17
<teolemon> l'url ultime :-)
<teolemon> de nombreuses suggestions sont de moi pour oneiric
<teolemon> donc les paquets les plus populaires devraient être simples à valider
<cqfd93> merci pour le lien
<cqfd93> je retourne à ubuntu-help
<hugoroyd> "powered by Barack" aahah
<hugoroyd> fait par fsf.hu … hmm mais c'est quoi ce truc?
<teolemon> c'est nightmonkey
<teolemon> un outil qui permet d'accéder à une description de paquet en particulier
<teolemon> il était cassé jusqu'à il y a 2 heures à peu près
<hugoroyd> teolemon: non c'est le fsf.hu qui m'interpelle
<teolemon> ben c'est l'équipe ubuntu hongroise
<teolemon> qui doit se superposer
<hugoroyd> c'est un peu embêtant que ça s'appelle fsf… non?
<teolemon> avec la fsu hongroise
<teolemon> ils doivent héberger l'appli sur leur serveur
<teolemon> je dirais
<hugoroyd> oui oui certes. c'est la nomination de l'organisation elle meme qui m'interpelle
<hugoroyd> ça se fait un peu passer pour une FSF hongroise
<hugoroyd> (qui n'existe pas)à
<teolemon> ça je sais pas
<teolemon> tant que nightmonkey reste en ligne ça va
<teolemon> sinon, tous les traducteurs seront lâchés à ta poursuite <3
<cqfd93> un petit bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1170491
<teolemon> confirmé
<cqfd93> thank you!
<cqfd93> bonne nuit tout le monde !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-19
<ti_tux> salut à tous
<ti_tux> je fais ma pause j'en ai ras la casquette des timeout error, je me demande comment vous faites...
<ti_tux> je vois que vous traduisez souvent widget par widget
<ti_tux> notamment dans les descriptions de paquets KDE
<ti_tux> or nous chez KDE on traduit systèmatiquement widget par élément/composant graphique
<ti_tux> ce serait bien de traduire widget ainsi uniquement lorsqu'il s'agit d'un paquet KDE/Qt
<ti_tux> juste pour garder une cohérence, non ?
<teolemon> ah
<teolemon> timeout, malheureusement ça va mettre encore 2/3 mois
<teolemon> avant d'être réglé
<teolemon> pour widget, on a pris élément graphique partout
<teolemon> Sun traduit widget
<teolemon> mais ce n'est pas indiqué pour GNOME
<teolemon> http://glossaire.traduc.org/index.php
<teolemon> ti_tux
<teolemon> tu as testé NightMonkey?
<teolemon> c'est assez commode pour les traductions thématiques
<ti_tux> ok pour widget, je faisais simplement la remarque parce que je suis tombé plusieurs fois dessus pour des traductions actuelles.
<ti_tux> non pas testé NiightMonkey
<ti_tux> je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'est cette chose
<teolemon> nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu
<teolemon> c'est un outil qui te permet de traduire un paquet en particulier
<teolemon> genre tu peux filtrer par:
<teolemon> les paquets kde non traduits les plus populaires
<teolemon> les paquets xubuntu les mieux notés
<teolemon> etc
<teolemon> hello cqfd93
<cqfd93> hello teolemon !
<cqfd93> je m'apprête à faire des validations dans help
<teolemon> flaipe est repassé sur certaines traductions qui n'avaient pas de sens
<teolemon> ça facilite le travail
<cqfd93> à partir de la page 41-50, beaucoup sont de moi ou revues par flaipe de moi
<cqfd93> ça doit pouvoir être validé (mais pas par moi !!!)
<cqfd93> je repasse depuis le début, vaste programme !
<teolemon> lens= lentille
<teolemon> ?
<cqfd93> oui
<teolemon> je suis en train de valider d'autres paquets
<teolemon> kubuntu patched
<teolemon> et autres
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> je suis passé sur la doc
<teolemon> j'ai commencé à te valider
<cqfd93> super, ça va dégager
<teolemon> rhhaaaaa
<teolemon> je vais devenir dingue
<teolemon> ti_tux, nous avons une convergence de vues sur les timeouts
<ti_tux> bah oui non mais c'est insupportable franchement !
<ti_tux> en plus j'ai cru comprendre que ça faisait un bout de temps que c'était comme ça
<cqfd93> salut ti_tux
<cqfd93> oui, ça fait plusieurs mois et ça fait perdre un temps considérable
<cqfd93> bon, dans ubuntu-help, y'en a moins ;-)
<ti_tux> salut cqfd93 :)
<cqfd93> ti_tux, au cas où tu ne le saurais pas, moi c'est sylvie
<ti_tux> donc salut Sylvie ;)
<ti_tux> je viens de regarder nightmonkey
<ti_tux> je croyais que ça allait permettre de se passer de launchpad mais pas du tout en fait ^^
<teolemon> non, mais ça permet de focaliser ses efforts
<teolemon> et les liens sont directs
<teolemon> comme sur les listes
<teolemon> ce qui réduit la fréquence des timeouts
<ti_tux> c'est bizarre j'ai trié sur le mot « kde » les paquets dans la logithèque pour raring et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de chaines alors que sur le pad j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a des tonnes !
<teolemon> tu n'as peut être pris que main ?
<ti_tux> non
<ti_tux> universe
<teolemon> et la liste comprend peut être des paquets non visibles dans la logithèque
<ti_tux> il n'y a rien dans main
<teolemon> et je crois que la recherche se limite au nom du paquet
<teolemon> à vériier
<ti_tux> Pourquoi des (ok) à côté de Partie x sur nightmonkey ?
<teolemon> pour dire que c'est déjà traduit
<ti_tux> bah il y a des parties sans (ok) et qui sont déjà traduits !
<ti_tux> j'ai un peu de mal, je filtre les paquets non traduits et il me liste les paquets qui sont marqués traduits quand même
<teolemon> parce que ça se rafraichit tous les jours à 8h
<teolemon> et qu'on a beaucoup traduit aujourd'hui
<ti_tux> ok
<ti_tux> il y a beaucoup de personnes qui traduisent pour Kubuntu ? ou généralement vous traduisez comme ça vient peu importe la variante ?
<teolemon> on traduit par priorité
<teolemon> on a personne sur Kubuntu en particulier, hormis toi :-)
<teolemon> donc c'est un peu: le paquet préféré de chacun
<teolemon> plus une question de visibilité du paquet
<teolemon> je viens d'envoyer un mail à la pdg de canonical
<teolemon> pour lui demander de mettre qq1 à plein temps sur le sujet
<teolemon> comme dit le proverbe
<teolemon> parlons à dieu plutôt qu'à ses saints
<ti_tux> haha ça fait bien longtemps que l'avais entendu celui là !
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UookD09mvew
<teolemon> ^^
<YoBoY> sur quel sujet ? kubuntu ?
<teolemon> sur le staffing de launchpad
<teolemon> et sur le staffing des traductions
<teolemon> maintenant que nightmonkey est de retour
<teolemon> ça va se faire sentir plus durement
<teolemon> je ne peux plus relire de traductions depuis 2hr
<YoBoY> ha ha l'accordéon :D
<cqfd93> un peu d'aide...
<cqfd93> la vo : "This package contains the translation files for all KDE core applications for the language "Hebrew"."
<cqfd93> la trad : "Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications essentielles de KDE pour la langue «[nbsp]hébreu[nbsp]»."
<cqfd93> mais je n'aime pas trop... comment reformuler ?
<teolemon> Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications essentielles de KDE pour l'hébreu
<teolemon> Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications essentielles de KDE en hébreu
<teolemon> Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications essentielles de KDE en : « hébreu »
<teolemon> est ce qu'on a un paquet cool qui est déjà traduit dans la logithèque
<cqfd93> et ça : Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications de base de KDE en hébreu
<teolemon> pour la capture décran du billet ?
<teolemon> j'aimerais faire une capture directement dans unity
<cqfd93> bonne question !
<teolemon> et ensuite faire la capture en anglais
<cqfd93> je cherche
<teolemon> et combiner les deux avec une flèche avant après
<cqfd93> kolourpaint
<cqfd93> xscavenger
<teolemon> il a pas d'icône
<teolemon> et chez moi il est en anglais
<cqfd93> qui me rappelle des dizaines de nuits blanches sur mon apple îî
<cqfd93> pas d'icône ?
<teolemon> icône du programme
<teolemon> et capture d'écran
<teolemon> pour que ça soit joli à regarder
<cqfd93> regarde xscavenger
<teolemon> et que le seul truc qui manque au début
<teolemon> ça soit la traduction
<teolemon> je vais rafraichir mon cache
<teolemon> dans unity, je l'ai en anglais
<teolemon> ou alors
<cqfd93> lequel ?
<teolemon> fais la capture en françaios
<cqfd93> lequel ?
<teolemon> avec le papier peint standard
<teolemon> xscavenger
<teolemon> et moi je fais la vo
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> comme ça en plus le bouton télécharger sera en français avec la vo
<cqfd93> je lance ma vm raring en français
<teolemon> ce qui correspond à la réalité d'un paquet non traduit
<cqfd93> M... dans la vm je l'ai en anglais
<cqfd93> sûrement à cause des dépots us
<teolemon> c'est dans la logithèque que c'est en français ?
<cqfd93> oui, sur ma machine hôte
<teolemon> et sur unity
<teolemon> ça donne quoi ?
<teolemon> en utilisant la prévisualisation des descriptions
<cqfd93> comment tu as la prévisualisation ?
<teolemon> meeerde
<teolemon> même phénomène chez moi
<cqfd93> what?
<teolemon> c'est quoi cette connerie
<teolemon> ben je l'ai en français dans la logithèque
<teolemon> mais en anglais dans la prévisualisation dash
<cqfd93> :-(
<teolemon> i propose a ubuntu developper sacrifice
<teolemon> a-t-on des descriptions en français dans le dash
<teolemon> pour le coup ?
<teolemon> et synaptic donne quoi ?
<cqfd93> moi dans le dash je ne vois pas de description
<cqfd93> entièrement en francais dans synaptic sur precise
<teolemon> je suis sur raring
<teolemon> prévisualisation dash, tu me confirmes que c'est anglais ?
<teolemon> sur precise
<teolemon> tu as quelle version du dash
<teolemon> j'ai dans l'idée qu'unity va taper dans les description raring
<teolemon> ou ne va pas taper dans les traductions du tout
<cqfd93> mais je ne sais pas prévisualiser dans le dash
<teolemon> il faut aller dans la lentille application
<teolemon> chercher ton paquet non installé
<teolemon> et taper sur espace
<teolemon> si t'avais lu la docu... :-P
<cqfd93> euh... non ça ne veut pas
<teolemon> euh
<teolemon> tu cliques sur l'icone
<teolemon> i mean
<teolemon> et il faut pas que ça soit installé
<cqfd93> quand je clique ça m'ouvre la logithèque
<teolemon> ah
<teolemon> fonctionnalité raring
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> tu pourrais updater unity sans passer à raring ?
<teolemon> histoire d'avoir les descriptions quantal
<teolemon> mais la fonctionnalité de visu ?
<cqfd93> non, je ne bricole pas ce genre de modif, mon precise marche bien...
<cqfd93> ok, dans raring, je l'ai en anglais dans le dash
<cqfd93> et presque entièrement en français dans la logithèque
<teolemon> même un paquet de transition en français me rendrait heureux là
<teolemon> :-/
<teolemon> tu as une vm en anglais ?
<teolemon> ce qu'on peut faire
<teolemon> c'est mettre juste une capture d'écran de résultats de recherche en français
<teolemon> et la même en anglais
<cqfd93> oui, mais avec ma vm je suis obligée de changer le serveur de téléchargement pour avoir soit en français soit en anglais et faire un sudo apt-get update
<cqfd93> et pendant ce temps je fais des ddpt avec ces P*** de timeout
<teolemon> laissons tomber les ddtp
<cqfd93> je viens d'uploader une bonne cinquantaine de "Ce paquet contient les fichiers de traduction pour toutes les applications de base de KDE en hébreu" dans universe auto
<teolemon> c'est plus cool de publier des billets :-)
<teolemon> gee thanks :-)
<cqfd93> oui, mais j'ai une bonne série de ddtp qui se valide fingers in the nose
<teolemon> l'idée serait d'avoir un billet en tête du planet demain matin
<teolemon> histoire d'avoir plein d'exposition pendant le week-end
<ti_tux> oui c'est une bonne idée
<cqfd93> mais là, je vais craquer.....
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> je fais les screenshots
<teolemon> il suffit juste de changer les serveurs dans source de fr à en ?
<teolemon> as simple as that ?
<teolemon> j'essaie
<cqfd93> ça a marché, mais dans la vm, c'est tellement lent
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> il y a une raison derrière le fait qu'il y ait pas se billet sur le planet depuis le 10 avril ?
<teolemon> bon
<cqfd93> silence radio...
<teolemon> hormis les captures d'écran que penses-tu du billet ?
<cqfd93> c'est bien
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> il va falloir trouver une solution
<teolemon> tu me copies colles la description en français de kscavenvger ?
<teolemon> je fais faire un truc moche mais efficage
<teolemon> (gimper le tout)
<cqfd93> de ma mv raring avec logithèque ?
<cqfd93> ou tu veux juste le texte depuis synaptic ?
<cqfd93> Jeu de plate-forme à la Lode Runner pour X
<cqfd93>  
<cqfd93> XScavenger est un jeu de plate-forme pour le système X Window. Tiré du
<cqfd93> README :
<cqfd93> Scavenger est comme Lode Runner. Vous devez vous déplacer en ramassant des
<cqfd93> objets tout en évitant les ennemis. Vous pouvez creuser certains blocs
<cqfd93> pour atteindre des objets enterrés. Après avoir tout collecté, des
<cqfd93> échelles apparaissent. Pour terminer le niveau, vous devez sortir par le
<cqfd93> haut de l'écran. Si un ennemi tombe dans un trou, il est sonné pendant un
<cqfd93> moment. Si la brique revient lorsqu'il est encore dedans, il est tué et
<cqfd93> réapparaît en haut de l'écran.
<cqfd93> Cette version possède un éditeur de niveau pour concevoir vos propres
<cqfd93> niveaux et un éditeur graphique pour dessiner les chemins.
<teolemon> tu me le pastes dans gdocs
<teolemon> sans les cqfd ?
<cqfd93> dans le brouillon du billet ?
<cqfd93> céfé
<teolemon> chez toi 3 reviews
<teolemon> est en anglais aussi ?
<teolemon> et tu as open-source ?
<cqfd93> ???
<ti_tux> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<cqfd93> tu parlais de quoi ?
<teolemon> dans le dash
<teolemon> est ce que dans la description
<teolemon> le mot review est en anglais
<teolemon> dans le cas de raring
<teolemon> moi il l'est
<cqfd93> oui, tout est en anglais dans le dash raring, même dans mon compte en français
<cqfd93> y'a que le bouton télécharger en français
<cqfd93> bon, c'est pas tout...
<teolemon> ok c'est bon
<cqfd93> il est tard et j'ai les yeux qui se ferment tout seuls !
<teolemon> trucage terminé
<cqfd93> super !
<teolemon> 2 min , j'enregistre et on publie .
<teolemon> ?
<cqfd93> ok, j'attends
<cqfd93> avec gimp, on fait des captures d'écran plus vraies que nature !
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> donc
<teolemon> on copie colle le texte
<cqfd93> là, je te laisse faire :-)
<teolemon> l'image est dans le doc
<teolemon> tu me donnes ton avis ?
<cqfd93> plus vrai que nature !!!
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> bon à publier ?
<cqfd93> yes
<cqfd93> bon, cette fois, j'y vais
<cqfd93> bonne nuit ! Et à demain
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<teolemon> publié
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-20
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> je suis en ligne 5 min
<teolemon> il y a eu des suggestions supplémentaires ou pas du tout ?
<teolemon> bon, je calculerai ça ce soir
<teolemon> hello azerty_ , uiopqsdfghjklmwxcvbn ?
<YoBoY> c'est pas le ? le suivant c'est la ,
<teolemon> certes :-)
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<teolemon> comment on fait pour changer le gravatar ?
<teolemon> hello cqfd93
<teolemon> je suis un peu déçu par l'efficacité du billet
<YoBoY> teolemon, tu vas sur le site gravatar
<teolemon> et je mets quel mel ?
<YoBoY> heu… ^^
<YoBoY> tu parles du planet je suppose
<teolemon> yes
<YoBoY> j'ai pas accès à cette information
<YoBoY> ha si ubuntu-fr-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> c'est enregistré avec l'email de la liste… :]
<teolemon> hum
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> ça devrait être modéré
<teolemon> donc pas de risque de reset
<teolemon> thx
<YoBoY> je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui gère après :)
<YoBoY> de rien
<cqfd93> teolemon, tu as posté le billet en pleine nuit, ça ne fait pas très longtemos, mais ça va venit
<cqfd93> ceci dit, avec tous les timeout, pour valider, ça devient de plus en plus chiant
<YoBoY> c'est clair que c'est vite décourageant
<teolemon> ok done
<teolemon> on a un joli macaron :-)
<teolemon> on va bien voir ce qu'en pense la ceo de canonical
<YoBoY> t'auras le droit à une belle lettre langue de bois
<teolemon> les bons pdgs ne sont pas langue de bois
<teolemon> il faudrait importer ddtp oneiric dans raring
<teolemon> je sais pas si tu as vu, mais il y a un paquet de chaines que j'ai déjà traduite dans oneiric
<teolemon> qui sont proposées comme suggestions dans raring
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas fait attention
<cqfd93> pourquoi ça n'a pas été importé ?
<teolemon> no idea
<teolemon> trop vieux ?
<cqfd93> je viens de terminer ubuntu-help (1 à valider)
<teolemon> r
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> il va falloir accueillir les nouveaux
<teolemon> notez les ids launchpad au fur et à mesure
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-21
<teolemon> tes imports dans les ddtp
<teolemon> sont validés en combien de temps cqfd93 ?
<cqfd93> salut teolemon
<cqfd93> imports dans les vrais ?
<teolemon> hej!
<teolemon> yes
<cqfd93> ça a pris 7 heures, je crois
<cqfd93> tu vas faire un import n masse ?
<teolemon> j'importe oneiric dans raring
<teolemon> oui
<cqfd93> t'as fait precise -> raring déjà ?
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> pas de différence normalement
<teolemon> precise et quantal sont correctement synchronisés
<teolemon> oneiric ne l'est pas
<cqfd93> ah bon
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/19386/+translate
<teolemon> regarde cette chaîne
<teolemon> deuxième suggestion
<teolemon> ah main
<cqfd93> oui, ça peut sûrement aider
<teolemon> du coup j'uploade main oneiric
<teolemon> dans universe raring
<teolemon> j'avais fait universe oneiric dans universe raring
<teolemon> il faudra pe faire universe oneiric dans main raring
<cqfd93> tout est dans tout et réciproquement :-)
<cqfd93> chaque série oneiric dans chaque série raring
<teolemon> done
<teolemon> j'espère qu'il va pas me faire chier avec les headers
<cqfd93> y'a + k attendre !
<teolemon> j'ai complètement zappé
<teolemon> mais on connait le nom de Raring+1
<teolemon> ?
<cqfd93> je ne l'ai jamais vu
<teolemon> je viens d'envoyer multiverse mouliné en hongrois
<teolemon> à l'équipe hongroise
<teolemon> pour savoir ce qu'ils en pensent
<cqfd93> :-)
